# What's In Your CD Player Right Now?



## Sinister

It seems like there's a thread on this subject on EVERY board; so why not here? As for what's in my player, keeping with the spirit of the board, I currently have playing: *Midnight Syndicate-* _Realm of Shadows._ If you haven't picked up anything of theirs, I recommend it highly, like I did in a thread I started about them in the Halloween Forum.


----------



## Lilith

Probably my Type O Negative "Octobor Rust".... lol... And then maybe some rap cds which are not mine (room mates lol)... But most likely that or maybe some Duran Duran.


----------



## Zombie-F

Killswitch Engage has been on (pretty much) nonstop since I bought it.

I'm also listening to "Skeletons" by Nothingface alot lately.


----------



## Omega

Marilyn Manson: Antichrist Superstar


----------



## DarkEmpress

I'm not sure what's in my c.d. player right now...I'll go look...he he...it's Marilyn Manson  (funny) The Golden Age of Grotesque. And in my portable c.d. player I have a mix c.d. w/ Blink 182, Nickelback, Finger Eleven, S.O.A.D., Twiztid, ICP, Story of the*Year, etc...


----------



## uncle willie

harry potter and the goblet o ffire,book on disc.


----------



## Zombie-F

Rahr.

Iron Maiden: Somewhere in Time


----------



## Sinister

_With Teeth-_*Nine Inch Nails*

Reznors new CD shows a lot of diverse styles rather than sticking with the tried and true formula that made him an Industrial icon.


----------



## Doctorthingit

I rarely ever play CDs anymore, I'm a mix freak. Now I'm listening to a playlist of Lilith Fair-fare composed of Paula Cole, Meredith Brooks, Joan Osborne, Jewel, Fiona Apple, Sarah McLachlin, Alanis Morissette, and Sheryl Crow.


----------



## feral cat

Andy Votel - Spooky Driver ... odd little track sampling the music from twin peaks


----------



## Zombie-F

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## RAXL

Stoner.


----------



## Pete

Fozzy - All That Remains


----------



## Zombie-F

RAXL said:


> Stoner.


Actually, what's funny is when I was a stoner I didn't like Floyd at all! It's been about two and a half years now since I last smoked.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Good for you, Zombie.

Right now, I've got a playlist mix going of songs from 80s movies. Includes "Magic" by Mick Smiley (from Ghostbusters), "Pet Semetary" by The Ramones, "Crystal Voice" and "Charly the Kid" by Tangerine Dream (from Firestarter), "He's Back (The Man Behind the Mask)" by Alice Cooper (from Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives), "His Eyes" by Pseudo Echo (from Friday the 13th Part V: A New Beginning), "As the World Falls Down" by David Bowie (Labyrinth), "I Want Your Hands On Me" by Sinead O'Connor (feat. MC Lyte / from A Nightmare On Elm Street 4: The Dream Master), "Jennifer's Friends" by Claudio Simonetti (from Phenomena), "Party Time", "The Surfin' Dead", and "Tonight (We'll Make Love 'Til We Die)" (from The Return of the Living Dead), and "Heather Chandler's Funeral", "Kurt & Ram's Funeral", "Heather Duke's Funeral", and "Sign the Petition" (from Heathers).


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*In my CD Player*

At this moment, it would be Insane Clown Posse's: Great Milenko .. that is a disc that is played alot .. also Type O's Bloody Kisses .. that is another good one I listen to often. What a strange combination I have in my collection .. hehe.​


----------



## Zombie-F

SuFiKitten77 said:


> At this moment, it would be Insane Clown Posse's: Great Milenko .. that is a disc that is played alot .. also Type O's Bloody Kisses .. that is another good one I listen to often. What a strange combination I have in my collection .. hehe.​


Weird. I have Bloody Kisses in my player at work. Listening to it alot lately gearing up for Halloween. Yeah, I gear up for Halloween in July.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Moby


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Christmas in July?!? Halloween is better *



Zombie-F said:


> Weird. I have Bloody Kisses in my player at work. Listening to it alot lately gearing up for Halloween. Yeah, I gear up for Halloween in July.


Alright .. I knew I wasnt the only one gearing up for Halloween in July .. Christmas in July?!? I will pass  Type O' is a great band to listen to all year round .. but I do love having them on when I make my trips to Salem, Mass to visit all of my witchy shops .. just adds something to it  Peter Steele is amazing​


----------



## mikeq91

Right now I have The Unseen, The Briggs, and Monster Squad


----------



## Doctorthingit

Mix CD - Iggy Pop, Eve's Plum, Orbital, Cypress Hill, Chalk Farm, PJ Harvey, 702, The Posies, Ben Lee, Liz Phair, Kula Shaker, The Donnas, Offspring, Crystal Waters, Chantal Kreviazuk, and Local H.


----------



## Sinister

Various Mix disc's, mostly stuff by *KISS.* Other disc's that are mixed have a various collection of *Primus, Static-X, Slayer, Ted Nugent, Billy Idol, Type O Negative, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Daniel Ash, L.A. Guns, Van Halen, Bang Tango,* etc.


----------



## dougspaulding

Jesse Sykes and the Sweet Hereafter. Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds.


----------



## Omega

Slayer: God hates us all
Mushroomhead: XIII
Duran Duran: Greatest
Incubus: Morning View
Incubus: A Crow left of the Murder
Coal Chamber
Coal Chamber: Chamber Music
Stevie Nicks: Timespace


----------



## Pete

This is not about my CD player. I was just watching Gremlins 2 and heard Faith No More's "Surprise, You're Dead". I forgot that movie had such good music, and I forgot how good that song is. It effing rocks.

Then the movie got all messed up, but the Hulkster straightened it all out for me.

I'm pretty high.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Yes, Gremlins 2 does have a great soundtrack. Funny how this ties in somewhat with the Dead Like Me discussion, Jasmine Guy did a song for this movie. I'm not sure what scene it plays in.

Right now, a best-of Cake. I mixed it, of course.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

These CD's are currently being played to DEATH in my player:

*Mortician* - _Re-Animated Dead Flesh_
*A Life Once Lost* - _Hunter_
*Six Feet Under* - _13_
*Soilwork* - _Stabbing The Drama_


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

mikeq91 said:


> Right now I have The Unseen, The Briggs, and Monster Squad


Some good bands there. I love the new The Unseen CD.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Ginuwine, *The Bachelor*. A CD I haven't listened to in awhile. "G. Thang" is playing now.


----------



## dougspaulding

Mojo: Cash Covered

(Johnny Cash is the coolest, baddest ever)


----------



## Pete

AC/DC's "Let There Be Rock" soundtrack from the Bonfire box-set.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

*Byzantine* - _And They Shall Take Up Serpents_ This CD is amazing. 
*Eighteen Visions* - _ Until The Ink Runs Out_


----------



## RAXL

My CD player is waiting patiently for the new Alice Cooper album hitting stores August 2.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The last thing I listened to was Dealership.


----------



## Zombie-F

Type O Negative - Life is Killing Me


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

*Scissorfight* - _New Hampshire_


----------



## Doctorthingit

Kylie Minogue


----------



## lipstikgrl

a mixed tape i walk to. it has beyonce, crazy in love also usher , yeah and guns and roses yesterdays as my warmup song. also some others,


----------



## Doctorthingit

L7, and lots of 'em!


----------



## Doctorthingit

Goldfrapp, the same song really - "Lovely Head"


----------



## Zombie-F

Elvira - Monsta Rap

Gotta love the ridiculous stuff on The 13th Track.


----------



## Sinister

The soundtrack to *Heavy Metal* and _High Octane Cult-_*The Cult*


----------



## mikeq91

Just put in my new cd's- Toxic Narcotic, Angelic Upstarts, and Banner of Hope (A global threat will make it into the rotation fairly soon, as I only have room for 3 in my player). I love getting new cd's!

mike


----------



## Doctorthingit

An 80s song playlist/compilation: The Cars, The B-52's, The Blow Monkeys, The Go Gos, Yes, Chaka Kahn, Modern English, Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush, Echo & the Bunnymen, David Byrne, Phil Collins, and Art of Noise.


----------



## Pete

KISS


----------



## dougspaulding

"Cash: The Legend".


----------



## Doctorthingit

Another playlist/compilation. This one an indescript collection of artists with songs I really like: Moby, Massive Attack, Tricky, Poe, Imani Coppola, Franka Potente, Imogen Heap, Cibo Matto, Everything but the Girl, and Air.


----------



## RAXL

Alice Cooper's new one, DIRTY DIAMONDS. :xbones: :voorhees:


----------



## Doctorthingit

original Disney movie songs


----------



## Sinister

Soundtracks all: *The Bride of Chucky, Dracula 2000, Howard Stern: Private Parts* and *Airheads.*


----------



## 967-Evil

Black Label Society- Blessed Hellride
Iron Maiden- Powerslave
The Best of Pantera


----------



## Doctorthingit

classic Madonna


----------



## dougspaulding

The new Styx album, "Big Bang Theory". With the exception of a couple of JY's tracks, it's very good - one of their best since they played hide and seek with Mr DeYoung and ran off while he was hiding (for which I'm still mad at them). 

Who would have guessed that a slowed down, mostly acoustic version of my favourite Styx rocker "Blue Collar Man" would sound good? But it sounds great!


----------



## Doctorthingit

Soundtrack, Bijou Phillips


----------



## Sinister

Some stuff to help along with the parts of the story I'm working on for Raxl's _Monsters Unleashed:_

*ZZ Top:* _Greatest Hits._

*Molly Hatchet:* _Flirtin' With Disaster._


----------



## Doctorthingit

The Granddaddy of all my compilation series CDs, my The Real World seasons 2-8 soundtracks are lining my CD player.

Bands/artists on the CDs include: 4 Non Blondes, Alice in Chains, Tina Arena, The B-52's, Beastie Boys, Beloved, Bizarre Inc., Blind Melon, Blink 182, Blur, Brandy, The Breeders, Bobby Brown, Boyz II Men, Kate Bush, Bernard Butler, Cake, The Cardigans, Chemical Brothers, Joe Cocker & Bekka Bramlett, Collective Soul, Coolio, Alice Cooper, Cornershop, The Cranberries, Crystal Method, Daft Punk, Des'ree, The Eels, Enigma, Enya, Everclear, Everything, Fatboy Slim, Forest for the Trees, Fun Lovin Criminals, Peter Gabriel, Garbage, Goatboy, Amy Grant, Gravity Kills, Macy Gray, Geri Halliwell, Havalina Rail Co., Howlin' Maggie, Janet Jackson, Michael Jackson, Jamiroquai, Joe Public, Joan Jones, Jordy, Ini Kamoze, Kottonmouth Kings, Lenny Kravitz, La Bouche, K.D. Lang, Annie Lennox, LL Cool J, Lisa Loeb & Nine Stories, Luscious Jackson, Macy Gray, Page Martin, Mazzy Star, Sarah McLaughlin, Natalie Merchant, George Michael, Alanis Morissette, Morphine, The Murmurs, Billie Myers, Naughty by Nature, Heather Nova, Oasis, One Dove, Our Lady Peace, Pavement, C.C. Peniston, The Pharcyde, Sam Phillips, Radiohead, Shabba Ranks, The Real McCoy, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Reel Big Fish, R.E.M., Leann Rhymes, Right Said Fred, Robyn, RuPaul, Sade, Salt 'N Pepa, Scatman John, Seal, Michelle Shocked, Silverchair, Sixpence None the Richer, Smashing Pumpkins, Soul Asylum, Soul for Real, Spice Girls, Squirrel Nut Zippers, Stabbing Westward, Stone Temple Pilots, Sublime, Matthew Sweet, Trick Daddy featuring Trina, Trio, U2, The Verve, White Zombie, Zhané


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Actually, I'm listening to my MP3 player and I'm listening to those voice mail messages left by a "drunken" Pat O'Brien.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Dane Cook's new CD Retaliation (funny **** )


----------



## colinsuds

Arcade Fire (funeral) And Best of Greenday


----------



## Sinister

*Slayer:* _Decade of Aggression_


----------



## BobC

*My Stereo*

Right now my changer has Gary Hoey and Steve Vai, Lamb of God, Hate Breed, 2 Crystal Method Cd's, RustyKnife's Organumm Effectus its a Halloween cd. Clint Black and Randy Travis...lol Nice mix huh? I played the Drums since the 4th grade so I have been exposed to alot of music...Later all BobC


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I have a Nothingface mix of all their CD's. Its too bad that they broke up.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Work Computer : Necronomicon" by Nox Arcana. 

Basement/ Workshop : Realm of Shadows by Midnight Syndicate

Car :

Carmina Burana (Orff)
Dungeons & Dragons by Midnight Syndicate
Van Helsing SoundTrack
Pirates of the Caribbean (The sound track from the ride)


----------



## Don of the Dead

The Devils Rejects Soundtrack
Rob Zombie Past Present and Future.


----------



## Rhiannon

6 feet under,(volume 2) Tori Amos- Bee keeper and Tori-custom Mix, NIN- with teethe, Moby, My Chemical Romance...


----------



## RAXL

Hollywood Rose: The Roots of Guns n Roses.


----------



## Mollins

the biffy clyro discography

Blackened Sky
The Vertigo Of Bliss
Infinity Land


----------



## SuFiKitten77

A CD I mixed of Midnight Syndicate's music .. love that stuff


----------



## RAXL

The Rolling Stones: A Bigger Bang


----------



## Pete

Iggy and the Stooges: Raw Power

It's in the car, but I can only listen to it if the wife isn't around, LOL.


----------



## DeathTouch

The 13th hour


----------



## 967-Evil

Metallica- Ride the Lightning
Megadeth- Youthanasia
Fear Factory- Transgression


----------



## HibLaGrande

Sgt. Peppers. 
well all my music is on my computer so it could be anything from Al Hirt to Craddle of Filth.


----------



## death2u

Invisible Circles by After Forever


----------



## dougspaulding

The great Canadien Neil Young's new album, "Prairie Wind". It's goooooood, too.


----------



## claymud

Do Cassets count?? if so I have STYX in currently... Kilroy was here, one of the greatest rock opras. Right up there wit American Idiot. (I think so... I'm normaly wrong with these things.)


----------



## dougspaulding

claymud said:


> I have STYX in currently... Kilroy was here, one of the greatest rock opras.


That attests to the greatness of the band when one of their least-best albums is still considered great!

(Next time try "Pieces of Eight" or "The Grand Illusion")


----------



## kevin242

The Pogues- If I Should Fall From Grace With God


----------



## crazyryan

the CD that i made- its called 2005-06 NHL season CD- Leafs Suck/ Lockout. I will sell them to someone in N.A. for 25.99 and 10.99 shipping and handling. lol. like anyone will buy it. im just kidding. Its not for sale.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Rob Zombie - "Sinister Urge"


----------



## claymud

Guess whos greatest hits 2... casset, their chep cuz I find them around the house.


----------



## dougspaulding

Tom Waits - "Whistlin' Past the Graveyard"

Somebody give this man a lozenge!


----------



## dougspaulding

David Arkenstone - "The Celtic Book of Days", a great Halloween album!

http://store.davidarkenstone.com/celbookofday.html


----------



## Ghostess

Halloween Big Screen Thrillers. I listen to it ALL year long. The Halloween movie music is my all time favorite.


----------



## death2u

Dream Theater - Scenes from a Memory


----------



## kevin242

Public Enemy: It Takes a Nation of Millions to Hold Us Back...


----------



## Haunt Master

Here's one that will make you all cringe.
Del McCoury---The Family
Bluegrass rules,three chords and the truth.


----------



## Pete

Disturbed--Believe

Such an amazing album.


----------



## dougspaulding

Haunt Master said:


> Here's one that will make you all cringe.
> Del McCoury---The Family
> Bluegrass rules,three chords and the truth.


Doesn't make me cringe - I love bluegrass! Also folk, world music, classical, pop, rock, alternative. The only stuff I really don't like is country, rap, metal, and opera!

I like Del McCoury. Do you have *The Mountain*, the 1999 release they did with the great Steve Earle?


----------



## Sinister

*Rob Zombie-*_Past, Present and Future_


----------



## Omega

Slayer- Decade of aggression
Slayer- God hates us all
Anthrax- Attack of the killer A's
Soundgarden- A-sides
Rollins Band- Nice
Type O Negative- Bloody Kisses
Iommi and finally
A mixed disc of Filter and Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Sinister

*Whitesnake-*_Greatest Hits_


----------



## Vlad

The best of Dean Martin


----------



## grapegrl

Hmmm...Just thinking about what's lying around my CD changer right now:

Various 80's compilations
Various Celtic music compilations
Big Country - _Best of_ and _The Crossing_
Metallica - _S & M_
AC/DC - _Back in Black_
Type O Negative - _October Rust, World Coming Down_ 
Evanescence - _Fallen_
Various artists - _Celtic Circle I, Celtic Circle II _(a couple of 2-disc compilation sets)
_The Lord of the Rings-Fellowship of the Ring Soundtrack_
_Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone Soundtrack_
_Gladiator Soundtrack, More Music Inspired by the move Gladiator_
The Corrs - _Forgiven Not Forgotten, In Blue, Borrowed Heaven_
_Classics from the Crypt _(Classical music inspired by the supernatural)
Nightwish - _Once_
Blue Oyster Cult - _Greatest Hits_
Elvis - _30 #1 Hits, Second to None_
Tom Jones - _The Best of Tom Jones_
Queen - _Greatest Hits Vol 1 & 2_
Llewellyn - _Moonlore, Celtic Legend_

These were just the ones I could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Pete

Megadeth - Rust in Peace

I got the remaster for christmas and the changes really aren't that bad. I especially like the bass and drums in this mix. It really kicks in my car stereo.


----------



## Sinister

Nice selections for the most part Grapegrl. Like Pete's as well.

I am currently listening to: *Ace Frehley-*_12 Picks._


----------



## Joyfuldead

Young Jeezy, Thug Motivation...
that's right I said it, I have a rap album in my Station Wagon, And I won't be taking it out today.


----------



## dougspaulding

What a coincidence Grape, _I_ have and/or love:

Various Celtic music compilations
Celtic Circle I, Celtic Circle II 
The Lord of the Rings-Fellowship of the Ring Soundtrack
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone Soundtrack
The Corrs - Forgiven Not Forgotten, In Blue, Borrowed Heaven
Llewellyn - Moonlore, Celtic Legend
too!

I could _live_ on Celtic music! I think I was a Celtic shaman in a previous life - I'm drawn to the British Isles somehow.


----------



## Zombie-F

Roadrunner United - The All Star Sessions... freakin' awesome if you like metal!!!


----------



## TipoDeemin

KoRn--"See You On the Other Side"

Mmm, KoRn.


----------



## Sinister

*Van Halen-*_Best of Both Worlds_


----------



## dougspaulding

*The Essential Jerry Reed*


----------



## RAXL

hmmm. Nothing. :googly:


----------



## Mollins

Dimmu Borgir - Death Cult Armageddon
Cradle Of Filth - Nymphetamine
Slayer - Undisputed Attitude


----------



## claymud

Tragicly Hip- Music at Work


----------



## dougspaulding

Klaatu - *Peaks*

They really _do_ sound like The Beatles!

http://www.klaatu.org/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

In my auto, I've got several. Seger, Dixie Chicks, someones sound effects,Big & Rich and REM.


----------



## Hella

hmm let's see right now in my cd player I have...
Sara McLachlan - afterglow
a mix cd of various stuff (groups include Furniture, Thowing Muses, Stereophonics, Real Life, Depeche Mode, The March Violets, Rachel Yamagata, Ministry, Covenant, VNV Nation and others I can't remember right now..lol)
Wolfsheim - spectators
Shakira - donde estan los ladrones
Delierum - Best of


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Right now literally is Hoods from Sacto


----------



## Otaku

Yngwie Malmsteen - Rising Force
Joe Satriani - compilation CD


----------



## claymud

Barenaked Ladies- Maroon and Rock Spectac
Dire Straights-Greatest hits disk one
Guess Who- Running back though Canada
Our Lady peace- Live


----------



## HibLaGrande

rising force! I havent heard that in years... back when I was still learning guitar. havent listend to malmsteen in years. I'll have to look for the tape LOL

P.S. I never even came close to playing that fast. well once, but it involved lots of cocaine and devil worship.


----------



## Vlad

Tony Orlando----"Bless You"


----------



## Lazario

Goldfrapp - I've been playing "Ride a White Horse" obsessively since I first heard it 2 months ago.


----------



## otherworldly

Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - Anthology, Through the Years


----------



## Hauntiholik

Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists


----------



## Death's Door

Jimmy Buffet's "Songs you know by heart"


----------



## Lazario

something, I don't remember


----------



## Death's Door

Lazario said:


> who starred in The Ref with Raymond J. Barry


I think you posted in the wrong thread Lazario.


----------



## slimy

You people are sick. Don't you know music will ROT YOUR MINDS?!?!?!?! Now turn off that CD player and get back to more 'wholesome' activities. You know, like severed body parts, talking skeletons and stirring witches. 

Thank God I got to you in time.


----------



## slightlymad

the best of the rat pack

ozzfest 2005 sampler

queen greatest hits


----------



## Zombie-F

Listening to Disturbed's cover of "Land of Confusion" at the moment.


----------



## Vlad

Dust..........Vinyl rules !!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zombie-F said:


> Listening to Disturbed's cover of "Land of Confusion" at the moment.


Love that one!

Kidney Thieves - spank


----------



## TipoDeemin

I love the Kidneythieves, Haunt.  Glad to see I'm not the only one.

Currently in my CD player: Coal Chamber, "Chamber Music."


----------



## slightlymad

frank sinantra the columbia years


----------



## Hauntiholik

TipoDeemin said:


> I love the Kidneythieves, Haunt.  Glad to see I'm not the only one.


 I stumbled onto them. I've found that some of my most favorite music has happened that way 

Sheryl Crow: Real Gone


----------



## lady_bee

Rob Zombie - Hellbilly Deluxe


----------



## Spooklights

slimy said:


> You people are sick. Don't you know music will ROT YOUR MINDS?!?!?!?! Now turn off that CD player and get back to more 'wholesome' activities. You know, like severed body parts, talking skeletons and stirring witches.
> 
> Thank God I got to you in time.


I was listening to Vierne Organ Symphony #1....and adding eerie noises with Audacity (making background music for my yard scene). Classic haunted house organ music.


----------



## Denhaunt

Zombie-F said:


> Rahr.
> 
> Iron Maiden: Somewhere in Time


Nice...one of my old favs. I miss it wish i could hear it now. enjoy


----------



## claymud

Guess Who- Greats Hits
Tragicly Hip- Up to Here
Treble Charger- Wide awake and Board
Treble Charger- Maybe its Me
Steven Page- The Vanity Project

I gotta stop listening to all this Canadian music


----------



## nicole

the Transplants


----------



## Hellrazor

Eagles - Live
Matchbox 20 Live
Matchbox 20 - cant remember the title - I think its burned
Eagles - Hotel California
Allan Jackson burned mixed CD
80s Compilation mixed burned CD


----------



## heresjohnny

Rush, A Farewell to Kings


----------



## DeadSpider

A WIDE variety...
Nine Inch Nails
Supertramp
Portishead
Mixed top 40 burned CD
Rat Pack


----------



## Hellrazor

Ha ha this thread made me go through my CDs. I never get a chance to listen to music at home, Im ususally running around (hence no cable either) Anyway now I pulled out all my Matchbox CDs and put on a little concert for my 3 cats... They look at me like IM crazy... go figure LOL


----------



## slightlymad

The Doors Live at the Hollywood Bowl


----------



## ghostie

Jimmy Buffet: Fruitcakes.


----------



## morgan8586

Disturbed.....of course!!!!!!!


----------



## edwood saucer

White Zombie... still...


----------



## ghostie

Carpenters Christmas.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Heart Dreamboat Annie...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Trustkill Takeover Vol. II


----------



## spideranne

Nightmare before Christmas special edition.


----------



## ghostie

"Daughtry" Just got it today...not bad for an American Idol guy...


----------



## Death's Door

I have a Christmas CD I made and it has the Thanksgiving song from Adam Sandler.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Collide: Tempted - Conjure One Mix


----------



## Hauntiholik

Korn - Freak on a leash


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My Own Victim "The Weapon"


----------



## edwood saucer

Ghostie and Ms. Wicked...

EXCELLENT taste in music... Carpenters and Heart... Two great great voices.

Currently sucking Smashing Pumpkins: Mellon Collie into my iTunes.


----------



## dynoflyer

JJ Cale and Eric Clapton "Road To Escondido" 
Old guys rock!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lords of Acid - "Lover"


----------



## Sinister

Carpenter's...? Ed...I just don't know what to say...


----------



## skullboy

Korn "Follow the Leader"


----------



## Hauntiholik

Alice in Chains - Them Bones


----------



## edwood saucer

Man in a Box is an all time great rock anthem. RIP Layne Staley.


----------



## Spooklights

Gary Hoey; Ho, Ho, Hoey


----------



## Anachronism

Stone Temple Pilots - Core


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hoods "The King is Dead"


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just Another Day - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Sinister

Off of my *AC/DC *kick and back on *Megadeth. *_Holy Wars...The Punishment Due _is one of the greatest songs ever made. Dave Mustaine just kicks ass!


----------



## skullboy

Metallica ---"Ride the Lightning"


----------



## slightlymad

Somebody left bruce in my office might have to hurt him


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Minor Threat


----------



## skullboy

Hed p.e. "Only in amerika"


----------



## Hauntiholik

Decadance - Disturbed


----------



## Sinister

*Billy Idol-*_Rebel Yell_


----------



## Hauntiholik

Numb - Disturbed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Black Flag


----------



## Bone Dancer

Scott Joplin-- Maple Leaf Rag


----------



## Sera

CD player? CD? You mean there are other ways to listen to music than typing songs into youtube?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post is younger than me............

oh wait, wrong thread


----------



## skullboy

You too may never have heard but they had a thing called records back in the day.Hard vinyl discs you played with a needle.


----------



## ghostie

And I've still got a portable 8-track player, but finding decent tapes for it is a pain. Doesn't seem that long ago...


----------



## dynoflyer

*Rammstein - Volkerball*:xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinatra Christmas tunes


----------



## dynoflyer

Welcome To The Jungle - Guns and Roses - Appetite For Destruction


----------



## skullboy

johnnythunder said:


> Sinatra Christmas tunes


----------



## dynoflyer

Lyle Lovett - Step Into This House


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Candiria


----------



## edwood saucer

iTunes - Foreigner "First Time"


----------



## dynoflyer

*Modern Times* Bob Dylan


----------



## HibLaGrande

Disney's Ultimate Swashbuckler 10-song CD Collection. ARRGH!


----------



## Sera

The Nutcracker.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The Original Motion Picture Soundtrack from _The Commitments_.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's christmas music...believe that? I'm decorating the tree...


----------



## SpectreTTM

Voltaire The Devils Bris

and a Mix of Goth songs Including
Inkubus Sukkubus
Voltair
Vampire Division


----------



## dynoflyer

James Brown (R.I.P)
20 Greatest Hits
"Night Train" the tightest horn section ever recorded

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/hardcorecat.gif


----------



## slightlymad

tool hits


----------



## Ghostess

The Rasmus, "Dead Letters"


----------



## Death's Door

Maddona's Confession on a dancefloor


----------



## slightlymad

Damn things empty HEY! who stole my white zombie!?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Mötley Crüe - Wild Side


----------



## slightlymad

nagda


----------



## dynoflyer

George Carlin - Offensive Language


----------



## NW Wraith

voodoo and Serrano


----------



## TearyThunder

I have a mix of everything loaded on my media player right now, the current song is Zeppelin's Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Sinister

Also a mix CD like Kristy, and the song currently playing is _Sold My Fortune _by *Sugartooth.*


----------



## Ghostess

Today is my mix CD with Breaking Benjamin, H.I.M., No Address, Coheed and Cambria, Mudvayne, Crossfade, Seether, Jimmy Eat World, Papa Roach, Fall Out Boy, and ShineDown It's also my playlist on the mp3 player for my daily run.


----------



## dynoflyer

On the commute home it'll be *"Mama Aftrica"* by Peter Tosh 

If you like reggae at all, give it a try. My favorite cover of *Johnny Be Good,* by far.


----------



## dynoflyer

*Ten Summoner's Tales - Sting*


----------



## slightlymad

Queen Greatest hits (purple)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lacuna Coil ~ Our Truth


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Skoidats - *A Cure For What Ales You*


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lords of Acid ~ Spacy B*tch


----------



## grapegrl

Got my iPod Shuffle going right now to drown out the noise down the hall...

Nightwish - _Dark Chest of Wonders_ is playing right now


----------



## Ghostess

I got some Hinder and some Mudvayne going in the playlist right now.

Anybody understand WTF he's saying in "World So Cold" toward the end? LOL


----------



## dynoflyer

*THE DROPKICK MURPHYS*

*Face To Face*
*Mob Mentality*
*Sing Loud, Sing Proud*


----------



## dynoflyer

*Mama Africa* Peter Tosh


----------



## dynoflyer

*Blue Oyster Cult Don't Fear The Reaper*


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

The Eagles....lol


----------



## Ghostess

Today's playlist is the same as yesterday's playlist, one song:

"2:11", Novus Dae

Sheesh... I'm feeling obsessive!


----------



## dynoflyer

*The Road To Escondido* Eric Clapton and J. J. Cale


----------



## Big Howlin

*Mine happens to be my halloween party mix i brought out again.
Goodtimes.
Its a mp3 cd but its got:*
1. 07-Living Dead Girl (3:23)
2. ACDC - Highway to Hell (3:28)
3. Addams Family--Main Movie Theme (1:50)
4. Alan Parsons Project - The Raven (4:06)
5. Alice Cooper - Devil's Food (3:35)
6. Alice Cooper - Go To Hell (5:15)
7. Alice Cooper - Some Folks (4:18)
8. Alice Cooper - Welcome To My Nightmare (5:20)
9. blind melon - skinned (1:58)
10. Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper (5:08)
11. Blues Before Sunrise radio show - 20 - Bo Diddley - The Mummy Walk (1964) (2:15)
12. Bobby 'boris' Pickett & The Crypt Kickers - Monster Mash (3:10)
13. Brainbug - Nightmare (7:03)
14. CCR - The Midnight Special (4:12)
15. Claudine Clark - Walkin' Through A Cemetary (2:33)
16. Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising (2:19)
17. Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Put a Spell on You (4:33)
18. Dave Matthews Band - Halloween.mp3
19. David Bowie - Scary Monsters (And Super Creeps).mp3
20. DJ Engineer - Happy Mash-O-Ween (3:47)
21. DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - Nightmare on My Street.mp3
22. DJ NoNo - County Sound (1:41)
23. Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man (3:15)
24. John Williams - Double Trouble (1:35)
25. Dr. Demento - The Funny Farm - They're Coming to Take Me Away (2:09)
26. Duran Duran - Hungry Like A Wolf (3:40)
27. Eagles - Witchy Woman (4:13)
28. Econoline Crush - The Devil You Know (4:26)
29. Fat Boys - Are You Ready For Freddy (3:34)
30. Fink - I Married A Zombie (4:34)
31. B-52's - Monster [In My Pants] (3:55)
32. Gene Moss - Drac The Knife (2:43)
33. Gerard McMann - Cry Little Sister (Theme from the Lost Boys) (4:47)
34. the guess who - clap for the wolfman (4:06)
35. Guns n Roses - I Used To Love (3:13)
36. halloween 3 silvershamrock (1:48)
37. Halloween Music - "The Crypt Jam" by The Crypt Keeper (4:32)
38. I Hear You Knocking - Dave Edmunds (2:46)
39. Louis Armstrong - Jeepers Creepers (2:41)
40. Lovebug Starski - Amytiville (4:10)
41. Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams (4:53)
42. Hammer - Addams Grove (4:00)
43. Michael Jackson - Thriller (2000 Remix) (6:19)
44. Michael Jackson - Thriller (6:01)
45. Micheal Jackson - Ghosts (5:13)
46. Mr Fab - Cannibal Zombie Mom (3:07)
47. New Artist (811) - Track 03 (3:32)
48. New Artist (811) - Track 12 (4:41)
49. Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Red Right Hand (6:11)
50. Oingo Boingo - Weird Science (6:07)
51. Oingo Boingo - Dead Man&ampapos;s Party (6:21)
52. Andre 3000 - Dracula's Wedding (Feat. Kelis) (2:34)
53. Ozzy Osbourne - Bark At The Moon (4:17)
54. Queen - Another One Bites the Dust (2:11)
55. Ramones - Pet Cemetary (3:25)
56. Ray Parker Jr - Ghostbusters.mp3
57. REM - It's The End Of The World As We Know It.mp3
58. Rockapella - Zombie Jamboree.mp3
59. Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me.mp3
60. Rocky Horror Picture Show - The Time Warp.mp3
61. Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil.mp3
62. Scooby Doo Theme.mp3
63. Screamin' Jay Hawkins - I Put a Spell on You.mp3
64. Screaming Lord Sutch - Jack The Ripper.mp3
65. Sheb Wooley - Purple People Eater.mp3
66. Smashing Pumpkins - We Only Come Out at Night.mp3
67. Talking Heads - Psycho Killer.mp3
68. Talking Heads-Psycho Killer.mp3
69. The Doors - People Are Strange.mp3
70. The Simpsons - The Simpons Halloween Special End Credits Theme ("The Addams Family" Homage (0:49)
71. The Specials - Ghost Town.mp3
72. Tom Waits - earth died screaming.mp3
73. Warren Zevon - Werewolves Of London.mp3
74. witch doctor.mp3


----------



## skullboy

Anthrax........"GOT THE TIME"


----------



## BooGirl666

hey this is a great thread... now i can get more ideas for songs i like and cant remember  POM is playin right now


----------



## slightlymad

tool greatest hits


----------



## skullboy

Hatebreed..........."DESTROY EVERYTHING"


----------



## NW Wraith

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## roadkill

a homegrown mix - Static-X - Korn - Marylin Manson - Rob Zombie - Faster Pussycat - White Zombie - Drowning Pool - Rammstein . . . a few others that I cannot recall at the moment. It's my favorite zone-out / prop-making disc.


----------



## Big Howlin

NW Wraith said:


> Stone Temple Pilots


*NICE!!!*


----------



## skullboy

"Unskinny Bop".....Poison


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The Commitments


----------



## skullboy

"Destroy Everything".....Blood For Blood


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The Beautiful South - _Quench_


----------



## Ms. Wicked

_If I walk like a fool, I've walked like that since school
But maybe it's the lure of the sea
Who knows the effect, that whisky coul've had on me
It could've been the lure of the sea_


----------



## skullboy

George Thorogood and The Destroyers

"I Drink Alone"


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Eric Clapton - _Slowhand_


----------



## Big Howlin

Alice Cooper - Public Animal #9


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Janis Joplin - _Pearl_


----------



## claymud

I just found my copy of the Twister soundtrack. So I'm listening to that.


----------



## grim reaper

Cradle Of Filth - Thornography


----------



## skullboy

Poison's Greatest......"I Want Action"


----------



## slightlymad

AC/DC live


----------



## skullboy

slightlymad said:


> AC/DC live


Thats funny I just put that in.


----------



## dynoflyer

40 Licks by The Rolling Stones


----------

